# Trim Tab/Smart Tab Opinion?



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What are u trying to accomplish?

Both these tabs are limited in what they can accomplish.With that said, pick the ones that are adjustable.They may both be to "strong"


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> What are u trying to accomplish?


Minimal bow rise and performance of what they offer/ride stability.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rollbar said:


> Minimal bow rise and performance of what they offer/ride stability.


I would try moving your load/stuff around first. Automatic tabs may overpower a small boat and they will not give u stability. It is hard to make a call w/o seeing the boat run.Usually, moving a gas or cooler will get the job done...get some weight off the back. I appreciate what ur trying to do but autotabs are not that auto!
You can dial some of them in but if circumstance change, ie. load, ur stuck.Google it ... look for a "blog" called Hull truth should have a bunch of discussions. i am sure some will chime in tomorrow.
Take ur time...$$$$

You may want to consider a prop change.....


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok thank you. I did some calculations on weight.

If I move the gas tank and battery forward with my self and the motor in the back it is about equal save 30-45lbs aft. 
Still testing and hopefully next week I can get some numbers for a prop if needed.
Thanks,


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

around 6.2lbs per gal
batt around 40lbs?
beer/ice 100lbs


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Rollbar said:


> I was thinking of adding some tabs to the SNocker soon and would like your opinion on these two/which one would you prefer and why if I may ask?
> Thanks,
> 
> 1. *Smart Tabs SX Composite 9.5" x 10" with 60 lb Actuator-15-17' Boats.*
> ...


I recently installed Smart tabs on my 17 foot Native SUV. Was going to get Lencos but at the last minute decided not to spend the money and got the smart tabs instead. So far, after several trips they work great. No bow rise in takeoff and no porpoising observed yet. Too early to comment on durability. I got the 40 pound actuator and that was easily enough. Not sure you need to go for the 60 but I don't know your boat. I did purchase the optional bracket that allows the tabs to be locked in the up position for beaching or running a rough inlet, etc., They look decent cosmetically too.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I put smart tabs on my 14' skiff. I have a 25 etec with power tilt & trim, and it porpoised badly. I took a screwdriver and a wrench to the lake with me and adjusted them until it smoothed out. Had them for 4 years now and they've worked great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They don't affect speed?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Any drag will affect speed.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lencos, like any power tabs, will allow more adjustment and enable one to adjust laterally for weight and/or sea conditions. So , if one is running against quartering seas/chop you can lower one side causing the other to ride high and keep ya nice and dry and the wife happy. I am putting a set on my SUV next week.

Got a great deal from anchor express.com


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Lencos, like any power tabs, will allow more adjustment and enable one to adjust laterally for weight and/or sea conditions. So , if one is running against quartering seas/chop you can lower one side causing the other to ride high and keep ya nice and dry and the wife happy. I am putting a set on my SUV next week.
> 
> Got a great deal from anchor express.com


Please do a write up if you will. I'll check out the .com - Thanks,


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rollbar said:


> Please do a write up if you will. I'll check out the .com - Thanks,


Having a da moment on a "write up"?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Having a da moment on a "write up"?


You know, before/after how the boat performs etc.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

No argument from me that the Lencos put more control into the operator but I thought the smart tabs did help in a quartering sea. I wasn't paying attention to any effects on top end speed. Winter up here now so I'll have to check on that in a few months. It was pretty windy the day I was out last. My wife solves the getting wet concern by not going in the first place but she sure keeps tabs on the $$$ in my house! Pretty good bang for the buck so far.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

..absolutely...need another cup!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How do the smart tabs react in a following sea? I've seen too many boats becomes semi submersibles from running tabbed down in a following sea.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They don't affect speed?


I lost around 2mph - from 29 to 27.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

As far as following sea, I just trim out the motor to bring the bow up. I'm not much of a thrill seeker, so if there's more than a 1' chop or so I don't take the boat out. When I get stuck in larger chop I trim out the motor and go slow.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rollbar said:


> You know, before/after how the boat performs etc.


Finally got the tabs on and went for a long run and I have a completely different boat. I did not get to do WOT by myself.

So, I can now cruise comfortable at 15mph in a light chop.Before, I had to run 20 to get the bow down and a real plane and now it is much more comfortable and enjoyable .I do not feel like I am running hard. I caught a quartering chop/wake and raised one side and stayed dry. I forgot how wonderful tabs are!!!!

The best thing I did for my SUV.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Finally got the tabs on and went for a long run and I have a completely different boat. I did not get to do WOT by myself.
> 
> So, I can now cruise comfortable at 15mph in a light chop.Before, I had to run 20 to get the bow down and a real plane and now it is much more comfortable and enjoyable .I do not feel like I am running hard. I caught a quartering chop/wake and raised one side and stayed dry. I forgot how wonderful tabs are!!!!
> 
> The best thing I did for my SUV.


Which tabs did you end up with?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

lenco edge mount 9 x 9

I ditched the deutch connectors and wired direct w/ heat shrink butt connectors..does not void warranty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> lenco edge mount 9 x 9
> 
> I ditched the deutch connectors and wired direct w/ heat shrink butt connectors..does not void warranty.


Great choice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

I am putting the Bennet SLT tabs on my Shadowcast 16. I will let you know how they work when I pick it up next week from the Ankona shop and hit the water. The Bennet SLT tabs are adjustable, they have 3 weight settings so you can dial them in. I couldn't justify spending $700 on electric tabs. I am a big boy and will probably need to keep the ass end up when getting on plane.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not. $537 anchor express.com


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like my Lencos. You have control over your boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you shop around you can get a new set of Lencos for about $500. Easy to install too.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Almost sank in a boat with those auto tabs once...never again...


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Almost sank in a boat with those auto tabs once...never again...


My last boat had smart tabs!
I thought they were kind of useless
The boat I have now has lencos
Amazing how much difference they make!


----------

